# New email



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i just recently got a new computer and email and i was wondering how to change my email from the one it is now to the new one on havanese forums


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would guess that you go to User CP and there is a place to change it.


----------

